
Mastering Bayes with R - mmcloughlin
http://www.machinegurning.com/rstats/bayes_r/
======
fpo
Author of the featured package, bayesAB,
([https://github.com/FrankPortman/bayesAB](https://github.com/FrankPortman/bayesAB))
here. Thanks for the mention!

I'm glad to see others making Bayesian theory/methods accessible.

------
ImaMicroService
I'd love to work through this, but I'm allergic to R.

Is there something like this in Python?

~~~
karpest4
Check this tutorial on PyMC3:
[https://github.com/fonnesbeck/intro_stat_modeling_2017/blob/...](https://github.com/fonnesbeck/intro_stat_modeling_2017/blob/master/notebooks/2.%20Basic%20Bayesian%20Inference.ipynb)

